
Fuck mandrill here's how you move to Amazon SES and pay 1/8 of the price - robertaoliu
Mandrill&#x2F;Mailchimp are fuckwits.<p>They just raised their pricing by 8x and they didn&#x27;t give their users any notice. All the said was oh we&#x27;re merging mailchimp and mandrill accounts in an email, not telling users that their also going to get fucked over because the price is now 8x higher.<p>I prepurchased several thousand dollars with mandrill in credits at the previous price, and they won&#x27;t provide me with the service at the previous price even for my prepaid credits. wtf?<p>let&#x27;s all move to amazon SES, most startups have free AWS credits, else it $0.10c per thousand, an eight of the price of mandrill,<p>here&#x27;s how you multithread to send bulk campaigns on Amazon SES:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;stackoverflow.com&#x2F;questions&#x2F;16834279&#x2F;amazon-ses-php-sdk-2-how-to-achieve-high-send-rate
======
tn13
The problem with SES is its poor deliverability. It might be useful to send
10K mails with SES but after that it is mostly useless.

~~~
Torgo
I have been finding this out after a product launch. Worked great in testing,
lots of bounces in production.

------
mitoyarzun
I'm amazed, they even said that the first million e-mails were on them, and
then totally ignored their promise and the blocks that we purchased previously
were useless.

They could have perfectly increased their price (even 2x would've been fine)
and we would have paid for it. The only thing that is holding us are the
dedicated IP addresses, which will be a pain in the ass to whitelist with our
clients again.

It is really sad.

------
alexgaribay
I recommend moving to SendGrid. You can get 12k emails a month for free and do
transactional and newsletter emails from the same platform.

------
saluki
Double True, previously all emails have said:

Current users will have until 4/27 to merge their accounts.

Now it's 4/27 at noon and they are disabling sending through mandrill only
accounts.

Just icing on the cake.

I love(d) MailChimp and love(d) Mandrill.

Signed up clients for both of them, always recommended them.

Never again will I recommend MailChimp for anything.

Can't believe they won't honor your pre-purchase. I would demand a refund.

Sounds like they don't want to be in the email business.

------
wyck
You might like this tweet,
[https://twitter.com/shawnroos/status/702764554816778240/phot...](https://twitter.com/shawnroos/status/702764554816778240/photo/1?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw)

------
tmaly
I am dropping them like a brick. I wrote a very detailed post on how to add
the dkim to your DNS on digital ocean for mandrill that everyone likes. I got
it all setup for my domain, but I just do not have the volume to justify a
paid plan at this point.

------
funkdified
I switched to sparkpost. Took about an hour. 100k emails / month are free.

------
palidanx
Also note with SES, you have to write some code to handle bounces and
complaints programmatically. Unlike Mandrill and Sendgrid, there is no UI
dashboard to manage any e-mails.

------
kull
We moved all our clients and our projects to sendgrid

------
vhiremath4
What I really don't understand is why it seems like I must pay for MailChimp
in order to pay for Mandrill. Wtf?

------
meric
We use vero & mailgun.

------
PerfectElement
Moved to Postmark and couldn't be happier.

------
rajacombinator
Cheers, wasted the past 2 hours moving off of Mandrill.

